# D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet [SOLVED]

## feiticeir0

Hello all.

I've installed a new ethernet controller, a quad ethernet from D-Link.

My problem is that the kernel does not recognize the interface(s) and i don't know which module is the correct one.

this is my lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82915G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 21152 PCI-to-PCI Bridge

03:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 61)

04:04.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

04:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

04:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

```

The D-Link DL10050 is not recognized.

here is my lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

sundance               17664  0

mii                     4160  1 sundance

i2c_i801                6864  0

sky2                   33288  0

i2c_core               15440  1 i2c_i801

```

ifconfig only gives me the onboard controller.

Any one has a similar controller and it's working?

Cheers,

Bruno

----------

## widan

 *feiticeir0 wrote:*   

> ifconfig only gives me the onboard controller.

 

Try "ifconfig -a", else it will only show interfaces that are already up.

----------

## feiticeir0

thank you for the reply, but ifconfig -a gives me nothing, except eth0, that is the onboard ethernet...

i found this odd, cause i know i've seen the four interfaces back in the past...   :Shocked: 

cheers

----------

## feiticeir0

I've recompiled the kernel and now just enabled 2 modules

```

Module                  Size  Used by

sundance               17681  0

sky2                   33312  0

i2c_i801                6867  0

i2c_core               15406  1 i2c_i801

snd_hda_intel          14577  0

snd_hda_codec         194413  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                51932  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15365  1 snd_pcm

snd                    37510  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5218  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6924  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

The sky2 is for my onboard ethernet:

```

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

```

and sundance for the D-Link quad ethernet:

```

04:04.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

04:05.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

04:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)

```

now i have all my five interfaces   :Very Happy: 

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:80:61:7B:62

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1896 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:542 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:258729 (252.6 Kb)  TX bytes:66377 (64.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:11

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:88:CC:EE:2C

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xd000

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:88:CC:EE:2D

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0xd100

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:88:CC:EE:2E

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xd200

eth4      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:88:CC:EE:2F

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd300

```

Cheers all

----------

